# 13th - 16th



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

From www.Johndee.com


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm a little confused. Are they calling 1"-4" a Major Winter Storm? Unfortuntely, even at 1"-4" it would be the ONLY winter storm to date for us.

OK, I re-read it. 5-10 day outlook is the 1-4 with the possibility of a Major Storm between the 13th and 16th. Good luck with that and I hope some of it comes our way, but I seriously doubt it. The outlook here is in the 60's most days...very crazy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lawnscape89;347657 said:


> I'm a little confused. Are they calling 1"-4" a Major Winter Storm? Unfortuntely, even at 1"-4" it would be the ONLY winter storm to date for us.
> 
> OK, I re-read it. 5-10 day outlook is the 1-4 with the possibility of a Major Storm between the 13th and 16th. Good luck with that and I hope some of it comes our way, but I seriously doubt it. The outlook here is in the 60's most days...very crazy.


Heck, for anybody outside of CO, NE, KS; 1-4" is a major winter storm this year.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I think with a dusting of snow they may need to bring in the national guard wesport


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

If you read the text portion of his forecast you will understand what he is doing. The possibility of the winter storm is still uncertain. The area within the red outline could be impacted if the storm comes together. Let's hope so, but at this point who knows


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowMatt13;347665 said:


> If you read the text portion of his forecast you will understand what he is doing. The possibility of the winter storm is still uncertain. The area within the red outline could be impacted if the storm comes together. Let's hope so, but at this point who knows


Sorry, can't read. I only look at the pictures.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I got some pictures you might be interested in , but might not make it past the administrators


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

see that dark blue. thats me 
hope it happens!!!!!!!!!
thanks mark


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

SnowMatt13;347692 said:


> I got some pictures you might be interested in , but might not make it past the administrators


Thats what off topic is for, post em up


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

im sitting here trying not to get excited so the snow gods think i dont care about the snow but in return dump it on us. but I cant help it, I just want to :bluebounc :bluebounc !!!

im getting xysport to make the payup


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

All that we can do is hope. It happened once this year already where forecasters weren't sure if we would get anything and we ended up with over a foot. It sounds like a lot of things have to happen to make a major storm, but at this point I wouldn't mind a couple of inches just to get the dust off the plows and salters


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey it could happen http://blogs.trb.com/news/weather/weblog/wgnweather/2007/01/significant_chill_12_weeks_out.html


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks to be about the same forecast as here.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/forecasts/ILZ014.php?warncounty=ILC031&city=Northbrook

Lets keep those fingers crossed! payup


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

I modified it, this is the typical situation.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

well things a are starting to look up


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

Very true, the early Dec. storm we had wasn't forcasted at all at least in my area. Storm was on Friday and we got 20 inches and wed. night they were saying slight possibility of 1 to 3 inches. Ya never know......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dare to dream!!!!!

I think that map is a little optimistic... Drop the snow amounts by 3 to 4 inches.

NE MN is only going to get 1 to 3 inches. now at the other end of the Great lakes you may get a lot of snow from lake effect.


----------

